# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Churchill Cigar Review - Pleasant cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got some on special from JR. First third was uneventful. Last two-thirds was very good and flavorful. I smoked it to a nub.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Churchill Cigar Review - Pleasant cigar


----------

